# Mid-Atlantic Q comps 2007



## shellbellc (May 17, 2007)

Here's a list to this year's Q comps for the mid-Atlantic region, I just found out recently that we have a Mid-Atlantic BBQ Association!!!  

http://www.mabbqa.com/news.html


----------



## shellbellc (May 17, 2007)

I'm sure this isn't all of them in the region, but it's still a good reference.


----------

